# Kyle Bush destroys custom Gibson Les Paul



## ryano (Jun 6, 2009)

What a classless punk..........I dont care how many races he wins.

Who in the WORLD would destroy their trophy after a win?  a Gibson Les Paul Custom at that! 

Not to mention what a slap to the face of Nashville Speedway, Gibson guitars and Sam Bass.

Im sure you wagon fans will somehow try and defend his childish actions though


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 6, 2009)

I think it's funny


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jun 6, 2009)

Ban him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Greene728 (Jun 7, 2009)

Its Kyle Bush.....Why does this suprise you? He's a classless pompous Idiot!!!


----------



## waterdogs (Jun 7, 2009)

He said he was going to give each crew member a peice of it, so I guess he did. I like Kyle, but if he wanted to give each crew member a peice of it, he should have kept his in tact and bought extras for the crew. ...........


----------



## tcward (Jun 7, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> I think it's funny



Way to go you classless Kyle! (So called Bandwagon member) Per Nascar.com Sam Bass has no problem with it.


----------



## Ace1313 (Jun 7, 2009)

He needs to be fined and points stripped.  Imagine him doing chunking the Daytona 500 trophy and don't say it will never  happen he as prove he is capable.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jun 7, 2009)

*ban him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Eddy M. (Jun 7, 2009)

what a JERK-- do you have a link????


----------



## marknga (Jun 7, 2009)

http://jayski.com/nationwide/2009/next/13nashville.htm#results


----------



## chainshaw (Jun 7, 2009)

NASCAR = Professional Wrestling on wheels.


----------



## skeeter24 (Jun 7, 2009)

I am not a Kyle fan, but I like the fact that he pretty much does what he wants to regardless of what others think.  He made a promise to his team last year that he would smash it if he won and he kept that promise.

I thought it was a little classless, but he won it and should be able to do what he wants with it.


----------



## seaweaver (Jun 7, 2009)

fool should have auctioned it for charity.
cw


----------



## Gaswamp (Jun 7, 2009)

Actually I think its pretty cool


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 7, 2009)

It's his he can do as he chooses personally I would have never done it. I cant stand him, but like him or not he can drive.


----------



## doublelungdriller (Jun 7, 2009)

i don't care for kyle to much. and this is another reason why.


----------



## Rays123 (Jun 7, 2009)

Gaswamp said:


> Actually I think its pretty cool



X2 is anybody else seeing a younger more hardcore Earnhardt in the making?


----------



## jkoch (Jun 7, 2009)

"you cant fix stupid"


----------



## ryano (Jun 7, 2009)

figures    I swear some of yall would defend him if he was caught red handed murdering somebody 

whats next?  kick the grandfather clock off the stage at Martinsville?    or throw the Harley Earl trophy at Daytona against a brick wall?

this has nothing to do with him being able to drive........this has everything to do with a classless putz trying to get attention.


----------



## letsemwalk (Jun 7, 2009)

ryano said:


> figures    I swear some of yall would defend him if he was caught red handed murdering somebody
> 
> whats next?  kick the grandfather clock off the stage at Martinsville?    or throw the Harley Earl trophy at Daytona against a brick wall?
> 
> this has nothing to do with him being able to drive........this has everything to do with a classless putz trying to get attention.





if he wins them and thats what he wants to do with, i guess so. i personally think it was stupid to smash the guitar. i wouldn`t do that myself if i won it. 
but if he wins and owns it or any other trophy, i don`t think it up to anyone but him to say what he can or can`t do with em.
and yes it shows a real lack of class but no you can`t kick the man out of the sport or take points away for being classless . boy if they did that....that would really change the history of nascar.


----------



## ryano (Jun 7, 2009)

letsemwalk said:


> you can`t kick the man out of the sport or take points away for being classless .



I didnt say anything about taking points or kicking him out of the sport.

If he wants to be a self indulged idiot, that is certainly his right.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jun 7, 2009)

Rays123 said:


> X2 is anybody else seeing a younger more hardcore Earnhardt in the making?



There is a huge difference between THE MAN and this boy.  Granted the driving styles are similar but Big E had class......Pyle doesn't.


----------



## ACguy (Jun 7, 2009)

Rays123 said:


> X2 is anybody else seeing a younger more hardcore Earnhardt in the making?




I do. kyle drives more like Dale then JR does. If there was not a certain over hyped driver in  NASCAR then maybe Kyle would have more fans.  I don’t see what the big deal is. He gave pieces to everyone of his crew members and bought 2 more for his self and crew chef .


----------



## ryano (Jun 7, 2009)

ACguy said:


> I do. kyle drives more like Dale then JR does. .



uhhh since when did Jr need to drive like his dad to have a right to be in this sport    There are MANY drivers that have no nowhere near the wins or accomplishments as Jr does.

What a lame and pathetic statement.   This isnt about Dale Jr but nice reach.


----------



## dirtroad (Jun 7, 2009)

He won,its his guitar............


----------



## tcward (Jun 7, 2009)

Did you see his burnout last night? That was CLASS-IC! Seriously, what does it matter what he does with HIS STUFF? I enjoy watching Kyle because you never know what he is going to do, but one thing is for sure, he is coming to the front and like him or not, YOU watch to see what 18 is doing too! I DON'T like his attitude sometimes, but name me ONE driver that doesn't have attitude sometimes. To me, he sort of brought a little entertainment back to the sport!


----------



## letsemwalk (Jun 7, 2009)

ryano said:


> I didnt say anything about taking points or kicking him out of the sport.
> 
> If he wants to be a self indulged idiot, that is certainly his right.




didn`t say you did but a couple others did in this thread


----------



## dirtroad (Jun 7, 2009)

tcward said:


> Did you see his burnout last night? That was CLASS-IC! Seriously, what does it matter what he does with HIS STUFF? I enjoy watching Kyle because you never know what he is going to do, but one thing is for sure, he is coming to the front and like him or not, YOU watch to see what 18 is doing too! I DON'T like his attitude sometimes, but name me ONE driver that doesn't have attitude sometimes. To me, he sort of brought a little entertainment back to the sport!



That was by far one of,if not the best, burn outs I've ever seen.


----------



## ACguy (Jun 7, 2009)

ryano said:


> uhhh since when did Jr need to drive like his dad to have a right to be in this sport    There are MANY drivers that have no nowhere near the wins or accomplishments as Jr does.
> 
> What a lame and pathetic statement.   This isnt about Dale Jr but nice reach.



I did not say JR had no right to race. Alot of drivers don't have nowhere near the wins as JR. And they are the guys that are not on TV nearly as much as JR. Didn't Tony Stewart start in NASCAR the same year as JR but has almost twice the wins?


----------



## WSB (Jun 7, 2009)

It's his, he can do what he wants with it I guess. Don't know why you want to do something like that though. I've said it on here before and I'll say it again, he's a immature punk.


----------



## K80 (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't understand why everyone hates on the kid so much.  I guess it is like with JR, everyone jumped on his band wagon because of his dad and with Kyle it looks like everyone hates on him because of his brother.

As a driver, there is not a single person on the track that has a better driving style and desire to win than Kyle so he has gained a lot of respect from me because of that desire to win.  As a huge Dale SR. fan I really wish JR had Kyle's desire to win!

As far as the trophy goes, he won it so it is his to do with as he pleases and if that means smashing it and giving each member a piece of it so be it.


----------



## SKINNERZ71 (Jun 7, 2009)

its his guitar he can do whatever he wants to do with it.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jun 7, 2009)

I wouldn't have done it, but it is his to do as he pleases. I dont think you can compare it to him doing it another track....it's a guitar...they get broken ALL THE TIME on a stage after a show. So if Jimi Hendrix wore out the strings for two or three sets, then stood up and smashed it on stage, he would be classless? Come on, get real. I dont like the kid, but my goodness, some of ya'll reach just to have something to gripe about him. Is it because he does better than your favorite driver?  He does better than mine too, but rememberm this kid is what, 22 years old? And last night he cracked the top 10 in all time wins in Nascar.....Look out boys, he will be one of the best ever whether you like it or not!


----------



## Limb Walker (Jun 7, 2009)

Rays123 said:


> X2 is anybody else seeing a younger more hardcore Earnhardt in the making?



Not even close!!!!  See my below response to letsem...



letsemwalk said:


> if he wins them and thats what he wants to do with, i guess so. i personally think it was stupid to smash the guitar. i wouldn`t do that myself if i won it.
> but if he wins and owns it or any other trophy, i don`t think it up to anyone but him to say what he can or can`t do with em.
> and yes it shows a real lack of class but no you can`t kick the man out of the sport or take points away for being classless . boy if they did that....that would really change the history of nascar.



There's this thing that so many if not most youth today don't understand. It's called respect....and yes, you HAVE to earn it, it's not a right...



MustangMAtt30 said:


> There is a huge difference between THE MAN and this boy.  Granted the driving styles are similar but Big E had class......Pyle doesn't.



BINGO!!!!



dirtroad said:


> He won,its his guitar............



See above...


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Jun 7, 2009)

I dont think he should of done it but it is his.He risked his life racing for it i guess he can do what he wants with it. I dont think it was the right thing to do.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 7, 2009)

kb is an amazing driver, but he is a punk.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jun 7, 2009)

This is not ok people ...............

How can you be proud of an act like that ???????????

If he was my son I'd sure put a size 10.5 right up the ole butterbean hole that's 4 sure..................

And we wonder why out kids act the way they do just look at what there heros are doing and you will figure it out

I'm so glad my driver does backflips when he wins .................

I say Ban Kyle for 1 year and watch the kid win and respect it


----------



## tcward (Jun 7, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> This is not ok people ...............
> 
> How can you be proud of an act like that ???????????
> 
> ...



NR, you just want him banned so Carl can win a Nationwide race!


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeah I saw him do it. It took him 3 times to break it. What a PIPSQUEAK!!!!


----------



## Craig Knight (Jun 7, 2009)

class-less immature flop eared punk. He's got tallent when it comes to driving but other than that he's just a punk thug.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jun 7, 2009)

tcward said:


> NR, you just want him banned so Carl can win a Nationwide race!



Bet ya one thing Ole Carl CAN win with CLASS that's forsure....................


----------



## Inthegarge (Jun 7, 2009)

Come on guys...every driver has their signature move. Kyle's is just being a spoiled brat. Even his brother can't stand it when he wins. His head just keeps getting bigger and bigger....LOL. Ever wonder why he leads so many races he never ends up winning ??? Food for
thought...................RW


----------



## tcward (Jun 7, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Bet ya one thing Ole Carl CAN win with CLASS that's forsure....................



Seems to me everybody thinks Rowdy should have class-(and show the other drivers how to drive!)


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jun 7, 2009)

tcward said:


> Seems to me everybody thinks Rowdy should have class-(and show the other drivers how to drive!)



No doubt he can drive ... I'll give him that .

But the pea he has between his ears sure don't help him do much more than that


----------



## Elkhntr (Jun 8, 2009)

According to Sirrus pre race coverage, Kyle talked to Sam Bass first. Sam Bass is an old school rock fan... Kiss. Sam was all for it.


----------



## homey (Jun 8, 2009)

chainshaw said:


> NASCAR = Professional Wrestling on wheels.



DING,DING,DING,We finally have a winner!!!!
I've said this ever since they let Richard Petty win #200 at Daytona with all the hype of Pres.Reagan there  and all.I was there too rooting Richard on as well.Vince McMahon is lurking somewhere.Nascar is a joke in the last 20 years including the almighty Earnhardt.His image was created by Nascar to put people in the stands.Look at the stands now,bout 3/4 full.Nascar sees it too.BTW I didn't like what Kyle did with his trophy,but hey it's HIS trophy.


----------



## letsemwalk (Jun 8, 2009)

i heard a caller this morning on the wind tunnel say that if it had been dale jr. that busted the guitar that it would have been hailed as the greatest winners circle celebration of all times.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jun 8, 2009)

letsemwalk said:


> i heard a caller this morning on the wind tunnel say that if it had been dale jr. that busted the guitar that it would have been hailed as the greatest winners circle celebration of all times.



I would have to agree. I do not like Kyle Busch, but if he keeps it up he will end up being one of the greatest. Funny though that you mention it, had it been somebody else it would have been "awesome".....


----------



## tony2001577 (Jun 8, 2009)

ryano said:


> figures    I swear some of yall would defend him if he was caught red handed murdering somebody



Which brings us to JR ............wahoo 2 top 30's in a row ....................


I say ROCK ON KYLE BUSCH !!!!!!!!
You won it, you can smash it !!!!


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jun 8, 2009)

seaweaver said:


> fool should have auctioned it for charity.
> cw



ditto


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 8, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Funny though that you mention it, had it been somebody else it would have been "awesome".....



i couldn't agree less.  if it had been someone else, people would have probably looked at this even more intensely, as many expect a punk like kb to pull this stunt.


----------



## nickel back (Jun 8, 2009)

dear lord folks,he said he was going to do it,what is the big deal?

it was just a guitar......


----------



## Greene728 (Jun 8, 2009)

Kyle Petty said it best with "The kids a race car driver not a Rockstar" and its about time he learned that. Yes he won it and yes he can do with it as he pleases. But there are tons of people that would have loved to have had that guitar. Auction it off for charity, give it to a handicapped child or maybe a terminally ill race fan, something other than what he did. This was not very well thought out thats for sure. Im all about passion for winning and drivers showing emotion, but what ever happened to good ole respect and integrity??? I believe the reason I cant stand him so much is because I see so much talent, potential and oppertunity for him to promote and grow the sport of Nascar to the younger generation and he's just throwing it all away by teaching disrespect, bad attitude, poor taste and running his mouth like a disrespectful idiot instead. Maybe im old school or something but if this is what people think is cool, appropriate or even funny as some have stated then I reckon im proudly a part of a dying breed of society. Someone please tell me how you can honestly approve of some of his statements, actions and attitude most of the time and feel its okay or funny cause I dont see it. Maybe I was just raised a little differently than others and have a hard time understanding it. I really think presenting that guitar to a deserving fan or something would have gotten him alot more publicity and respect instead of destroying it on national tv. Which makes it grossly obvious to me that aint what the punk is looking for. And as far as giving it to his crew..... dont yall think he can afford to buy them one of their own (or anything else for that matter) if he REALLY gave a flying rats behind about them??? For the 18 fans im sorry but I just cant see him any other way than what he portrays himself to be and that is an talented but disrespectful immature brat! Okay blast away!!!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jun 8, 2009)

This thread makes me


----------



## homey (Jun 8, 2009)

tony2001577 said:


> Which brings us to JR ............wahoo 2 top 30's in a row ....................
> 
> 
> Yeah what he said.Must be the crew chief like Kyle said.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jun 8, 2009)

When NASCAR turned away from its Southern roots...I turned away from NASCAR.


----------



## short stop (Jun 8, 2009)

letsemwalk said:


> i heard a caller this morning on the wind tunnel say that if it had been dale jr. that busted the guitar that it would have been hailed as the greatest winners circle celebration of all times.



 thats  a Fact ....

  Rowdy    reminds  me  of   young Earnhardt ''Sr'' in   driving methods  but not style  .  NO comparsison to JR   what so ever .


  I  ve seen guitars  smashed at concerts  and the fans go  wild ..


 Funny thing about this  is  it was all good  with SamBass before   the act was done .. 

 I hope  he smashes   the  next  one


----------



## ryano (Jun 8, 2009)

short stop said:


> Funny thing about this  is  it was all good  with SamBass before   the act was done ..



uhhhhh, no he wasnt.  I dont know where yall "Sam was ok with it" folks are getting your facts but according to everything Ive read he was NOT ok with it. And neither was Nashville Speedway. 

Smashed Guitar strikes a sour chord in Music City.

Nashville – Images of Kyle Busch’s guitar-smashing antics following last Saturday’s victory at Nashville Superspeedway have gone ‘round the world, creating a sensation on YouTube and other internet outlets.

Meanwhile on Monday, Nashville Superspeedway vice president/general manager Cliff Hawks said, “It’s still hard for me to watch.”

Renowned racing artist Sam Bass, who spent countless hours hand-painting the $2,000 Gibson guitar that for nine years has been the track’s trademark trophy, had this to say Sunday night on Nashville’s WSM radio: “I wonder how Kyle would like it if I took a hammer and smashed his race car?”

Bass said he was “totally shocked and stunned” as he watched Busch repeatedly dash the guitar to the pavement in Victory Lane.

“I was so shocked that I just stood there,” said Bass of the incident that has the racing world buzzing. “I couldn’t believe my eyes. I was heart-broken.”

Hawks shared his disbelief.

“When Kyle drew back the guitar like he was going to slam it down, the thought flashed through my mind: ‘No, surely he’s not going to do it!’ And then he did it. I stood there in total disbelief. It was very upsetting.”

Busch admitted it was a contrived incident. He had told his crew beforehand that if he won the race he was going to smash the guitar “rock-star style,” and divide the pieces among the team members.

The Federated Auto Parts race sponsors were not amused.

“They were really put off and I don’t blame them,” Hawks said. “It’s a big deal for the sponsor to make the Victory Lane presentations. It left a bad feeling.”

Hawks said the ugly incident should not tarnish the track in any way.

“We had absolutely nothing to do with it – I was as shocked and disappointed as everybody else,” he said. “This is all on Kyle.”

Hawks said Busch has not apologized to him or the track for the incident.

Bass said he was given a lame apology and later posed for a photo with Busch and what was left of the shattered instrument. But while Bass smiled for the photo, he was seething inside.

“Let’s just say I wasn’t happy,” Bass said.

“Kyle told me he meant no disrespect,” Bass said, “and I guess I have to take him at his word. I guess he didn’t realize how bad it looked and how upset everybody would be.”

Busch said he would buy two guitars to replace the one he destroyed and even joked about how Bass would make more money by painting more guitars.

“I don’t think he gets it,” Bass said. “He destroyed something that can’t be replaced. He can buy a replica but he can’t replace the original.”

It was noted that if Busch won the Daytona 500 or any other big-league Sprint Cup race he wouldn’t dare dash the trophy to bits in a “rock star” celebration – yet he showed no qualms in destroying a trophy in the second-tier Nationwide Series.

So far NASCAR has not commented on the incident that has added to Busch’s bad-boy reputation.

Bass said the incident will have no adverse effect on his long-standing relationship with the Superspeedway and that he will continue to paint the track’s trophy guitars – named by Sports Illustrated as one of sport’s most unique trophies.

“It wasn’t anybody’s fault except Kyle’s,” Bass said. “He’s the only one who has anything to apologize for.”


----------



## short stop (Jun 8, 2009)

Ryan ..    it  wanst what I heard .. I heard otherwise .

    not the end of the world ..

    I doubt   they  strip him of the   victory


----------



## ryano (Jun 8, 2009)

short stop said:


> I doubt   they  strip him of the   victory



I would be through with Nascar if they did. You can bet on that.

While I PERSONALLY think it was tacky as can be, its his trophy to do whatever he wants with it.

And please spare me the "If Dale Jr" blah blah blah.......He may not win like you think he should but he has more class and respect for the sport in his pinkie than Kyle does in his whole body.

Those are real quotes made by Sam Bass and Nashville Speedway.............Take it for what its worth.


----------



## WSB (Jun 8, 2009)

Here's what they have on Nascar.com.



http://www.nascar.com/2009/news/headlines/bg/06/06/post.race.kybusch.wins.nashville/index.html


----------



## short stop (Jun 8, 2009)

Somoeone please  show  me   where   Sam Bass is  upset  in the Nascar .com   article ....
http://www.nascar.com/2009/news/headlines/bg/06/06/post.race.kybusch.wins.nashville/index.html


----------



## WSB (Jun 8, 2009)

short stop said:


> Somoeone please  show  me   where   Sam Bass is  upset  in the Nascar .com   article ....
> http://www.nascar.com/2009/news/headlines/bg/06/06/post.race.kybusch.wins.nashville/index.html



short stop I posted the same article... stunned when it happened but not upset.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jun 8, 2009)

nickel back said:


> dear lord folks,he said he was going to do it,what is the big deal?
> 
> it was just a guitar......



Don't matter he's still a PUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jun 8, 2009)

Greene728 said:


> Kyle Petty said it best with "The kids a race car driver not a Rockstar" and its about time he learned that. Yes he won it and yes he can do with it as he pleases. But there are tons of people that would have loved to have had that guitar. Auction it off for charity, give it to a handicapped child or maybe a terminally ill race fan, something other than what he did. This was not very well thought out thats for sure. Im all about passion for winning and drivers showing emotion, but what ever happened to good ole respect and integrity??? I believe the reason I cant stand him so much is because I see so much talent, potential and oppertunity for him to promote and grow the sport of Nascar to the younger generation and he's just throwing it all away by teaching disrespect, bad attitude, poor taste and running his mouth like a disrespectful idiot instead. Maybe im old school or something but if this is what people think is cool, appropriate or even funny as some have stated then I reckon im proudly a part of a dying breed of society. Someone please tell me how you can honestly approve of some of his statements, actions and attitude most of the time and feel its okay or funny cause I dont see it. Maybe I was just raised a little differently than others and have a hard time understanding it. I really think presenting that guitar to a deserving fan or something would have gotten him alot more publicity and respect instead of destroying it on national tv. Which makes it grossly obvious to me that aint what the punk is looking for. And as far as giving it to his crew..... dont yall think he can afford to buy them one of their own (or anything else for that matter) if he REALLY gave a flying rats behind about them??? For the 18 fans im sorry but I just cant see him any other way than what he portrays himself to be and that is an talented but disrespectful immature brat! Okay blast away!!!





Very well said!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Greene728 (Jun 8, 2009)

short stop said:


> Somoeone please  show  me   where   Sam Bass is  upset  in the Nascar .com   article ....
> http://www.nascar.com/2009/news/headlines/bg/06/06/post.race.kybusch.wins.nashville/index.html



Who cares about Sam Bass??? Yea he painted it but what about the disrespect to the Speedway, his competitors, sponsors, Gibson, race fans etc. Sam is just one person and do you really think Nascar.com would say if he was really ticked at Kyle anyway and bring even more controversy to an incident their already trying to sweep under the rug? Your gonna get their feel good version and if youve spent much time on Nascar.com you should know what I mean. Did Ford print all the problems they had with the 6.0 Powerstroke on their website? No. It would have been dumb for them to do so. Same with them. It was stupid and idiotic and if yall see it any other way then I dont know what else to tell you.....


----------



## tcward (Jun 8, 2009)

Greene728 said:


> Kyle Petty said it best with "The kids a race car driver not a Rockstar" and its about time he learned that. Yes he won it and yes he can do with it as he pleases. But there are tons of people that would have loved to have had that guitar. Auction it off for charity, give it to a handicapped child or maybe a terminally ill race fan, something other than what he did. This was not very well thought out thats for sure. Im all about passion for winning and drivers showing emotion, but what ever happened to good ole respect and integrity??? I believe the reason I cant stand him so much is because I see so much talent, potential and oppertunity for him to promote and grow the sport of Nascar to the younger generation and he's just throwing it all away by teaching disrespect, bad attitude, poor taste and running his mouth like a disrespectful idiot instead. Maybe im old school or something but if this is what people think is cool, appropriate or even funny as some have stated then I reckon im proudly a part of a dying breed of society. Someone please tell me how you can honestly approve of some of his statements, actions and attitude most of the time and feel its okay or funny cause I dont see it. Maybe I was just raised a little differently than others and have a hard time understanding it. I really think presenting that guitar to a deserving fan or something would have gotten him alot more publicity and respect instead of destroying it on national tv. Which makes it grossly obvious to me that aint what the punk is looking for. And as far as giving it to his crew..... dont yall think he can afford to buy them one of their own (or anything else for that matter) if he REALLY gave a flying rats behind about them??? For the 18 fans im sorry but I just cant see him any other way than what he portrays himself to be and that is an talented but disrespectful immature brat! Okay blast away!!!



Kyle Petty.....


----------



## letsemwalk (Jun 8, 2009)

ryano said:


> uhhhhh, no he wasnt.  I dont know where yall "Sam was ok with it" folks are getting your facts but according to everything Ive read he was NOT ok with it. And neither was Nashville Speedway.
> 
> Smashed Guitar strikes a sour chord in Music City.
> 
> ...





i`ve read 4 different news stories about it ryano

Now Public Sports

Sam Bass, the artist who painted the trophy guitar didn't seem to mind. 

"I'll be honest with you, I was stunned when it happened," Bass said. "But when I went to Victory Lane to take a picture with Kyle, he said there was no disrespect to me, the speedway or the sponsors. He just said he was going to give each one of his guys a piece of the trophy. In the spirit of rock and roll and, as someone who appreciates rock and roll, he put on a show."



Fanhouse Motorsports

One onlooker who applauded the theatrics was Sam Bass, the artist who paints Nashville's trophy guitars.
"I'll be honest with you, I was stunned when it happened,'' Bass said. "But when I went to Victory Lane to take a picture with Kyle, he said there was no disrespect to me, the speedway or the sponsors. He just said he was going to give each one of his guys a piece of the trophy. In the spirit of rock and roll and, as someone who appreciates rock and roll, he put on a show.''
That he did.


Racing News Digest

“I’ll be honest with you, I was stunned when it happened,” Bass said. “But when I went to Victory Lane to take a picture with Kyle, he said there was no disrespect to me, the speedway or the sponsors. He just said he was going to give each one of his guys a piece of the trophy. In the spirit of rock and roll and, as someone who appreciates rock and roll, he put on a show.”



Yahoo Sports

We're not sure if Sam Bass, the artist who painted the guitar, said the following through tears, but I wouldn't be surprised if he did: "I'll be honest with you, I was stunned when it happened. But when I went to Victory Lane to take a picture with Kyle, he said there was no disrespect to me, the speedway or the sponsors. He just said he was going to give each one of his guys a piece of the trophy. In the spirit of rock and roll and, as someone who appreciates rock and roll, he put on a show."

these all pretty much say the same thing and
no where can i find anything about bass saying anything about a lame apology



what i found sam bass said

“It’s like raising a child,” Bass said. “You start out with nothing and you finish it and you hope people will take care of it. And it was stunning, absolutely stunning to see that thing destroyed within seconds of him getting it.”

“It’s his trophy, he can choose to do with it what he wants,” Bass said. “But I’m not going to lie about it. If he had asked me, ‘Hey, I’m thinking about destroying that trophy guitar whenever I win it, what do you think,’ of course I would have told him, ‘No! Please don’t. Let us give you a prop guitar.’”

“A guitar might be a guitar and he might have seen rock stars destroy them and things like that, but at the same time, this is a trophy,” Bass said. “You wouldn’t think he would destroy the Daytona trophy or the Brickyard trophy or something like that.

“This is much more than just a guitar somebody plays at a concert and beats the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- out of when they’re done. It symbolizes something much bigger, much greater – and that’s the part I don’t think he thought all the way through.”


“I’m not going to accost him in victory lane or fuss at him and berate him,” Bass said. “If he told me he meant no disrespect, I’m going to take him at his word that he meant no disrespect.”

and from Scenedaily .com
After the race, Bass smiled in pictures with Busch and told reporters he was OK with Busch’s act. He said his feelings haven’t changed and he has no interest in criticizing Busch for what happened, preferring instead to stick to a personal philosophy of always taking the high road.


how about a link to back that up the lame apology and bass not being ok with it.


----------



## tcward (Jun 8, 2009)

Greene728 said:


> Who cares about Sam Bass??? Yea he painted it but what about the disrespect to the Speedway, his competitors, sponsors, Gibson, race fans etc. Sam is just one person and do you really think Nascar.com would say if he was really ticked at Kyle anyway and bring even more controversy to an incident their already trying to sweep under the rug? Your gonna get their feel good version and if youve spent much time on Nascar.com you should know what I mean. Did Ford print all the problems they had with the 6.0 Powerstroke on their website? No. It would have been dumb for them to do so. Same with them. It was stupid and idiotic and if yall see it any other way then I dont know what else to tell you.....



I think it is mostly JUNIOR fans it upset!


----------



## ryano (Jun 8, 2009)

tcward said:


> I think it is mostly JUNIOR fans it upset!



You are misinformed once again...How surprising.....ALL fans except the ones making excuses for such a hideous act are upset. Alot of drivers were taken back as well but I dont expect you to get out anywhere under your comforts of here to find that out.

Whether YOU realize it or not, that trophy means something to drivers. This "rock and roll" reference crap is lame.......This wasnt Rock and Roll and Kyle isnt a drug induced raging rock star smashing their guitar. This was Nashville, the home of country music, you know "Music City USA".

And spare us with the lame "What if Jr" blah blah blah nonsense.......He may not sit the world on fire in a race car but the man has more respect for the sport and its history in his pinkie than apparently Kyle does in his whole body.

Not only is Kyle a punk.........He is a liar.........He did NOT talk to Sam Bass or Gibson or Nashville Speedway about doing this.

Whats next? Kick the clock off the stage at Martinsville?


----------



## ryano (Jun 8, 2009)

letsemwalk said:


> how about a link to back that up the lame apology and bass not being ok with it.



ask and ye shall receive...........Paint it however yall want. Nobody was impressed.

http://www.racintoday.com/archives/5805


----------



## short stop (Jun 9, 2009)

Just  incase you forgot to sign up Ryan I  wanted you to   have this  .


http://www.kylebusch.com/


----------



## nickel back (Jun 9, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Don't matter he's still a PUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




I agree with that.........still does not matter what he is, the Gibson, he won it ,so he can do what ever he wants to with it.I could care less ,I know where he stands in my book.


----------



## letsemwalk (Jun 9, 2009)

ryano said:


> ask and ye shall receive...........Paint it however yall want. Nobody was impressed.
> 
> http://www.racintoday.com/archives/5805






"the lame apology" appear to be the  reporters words, not basses in that article


most of what i posted quotes what sam bass said.


your reporter says lame
i found a reporter that said bass was ok with it.


i choose to believe what bass said....not reporters


now who seems to be painting a picture here?


----------



## Rays123 (Jun 9, 2009)

dirtroad said:


> He won,its his guitar............



thats what i say but people are gonna complain no matter what. even if he broke the powerade or gatorade bottle they get at the end of every race they would complain.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jun 9, 2009)

Rays123 said:


> thats what i say but people are gonna complain no matter what. even if he broke the powerade or gatorade bottle they get at the end of every race they would complain.



Ya maybe but the Poweraide and Gatoraide bottles are mass produced , unlike the custom work that Sam Bass does ...


Kyle Bush is  A PUNK


----------



## Rays123 (Jun 9, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> ya maybe but the poweraide and gatoraide bottles are mass produced , unlike the custom work that sam bass does ...
> 
> 
> Kyle bush is  a punk



if dale jr did this would everyone still be as mad? No bc everyone loves him bc of his dad


----------



## mickbear (Jun 9, 2009)

brownceluse said:


> It's his he can do as he chooses personally I would have never done it. I cant stand him, but like him or not he can drive.


its his he can do what he wants with it


----------



## dirtroad (Jun 9, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Ya maybe but the Poweraide and Gatoraide bottles are mass produced , unlike the custom work that Sam Bass does ...
> 
> 
> Kyle Bush is  A PUNK



A rich punk,at that......
Jr. sucks


----------



## ryano (Jun 9, 2009)

letsemwalk said:


> i choose to believe what bass said....not reporters



ok have it your way then  

he was interviewed by Joe Castello just last night and here is what is just a little of what Sam Bass had to say about it AND I QUOTE!


> "it really really hurt".
> 
> "Kyle Busch never came and told me he was going to smash it."
> 
> ...



but go on defending the punk...........its not surprising to me in the least.


----------



## tony2001577 (Jun 9, 2009)

ryano said:


> but go on defending the punk...........its not surprising to me in the least.



Dude let it go .....................


----------



## ryano (Jun 9, 2009)

tony2001577 said:


> Dude let it go .....................



You are right sir. Thats probably best. No use in confusing a bunch of blind lemming followers with facts. 

Or arguing with a bunch of foolss that cant debate a topic without bringing Dale Jr up who has nothing to do with the thread.

Maybe i should have posted this in the On Topic forum


----------



## Rays123 (Jun 9, 2009)

ryano said:


> You are right sir. Thats probably best. No use in confusing a bunch of blind lemming followers with facts.
> 
> Or arguing with a bunch of foolss that cant debate a topic without bringing Dale Jr up who has nothing to do with the thread.
> 
> Maybe i should have posted this in the On Topic forum



maybe u should go read forum rules mister. theres to be no name calling


----------



## letsemwalk (Jun 9, 2009)

ryano said:


> but go on defending the punk...........its not surprising to me in the least.




one more question for you and please be honest.

if some how dale jr. could find his way to VL and did the same with the guitar, what would be your thoughts if he did it. remember be honest. would you be calling him a punk


 and yes and i quite aware this is off topic


----------



## tony2001577 (Jun 9, 2009)

Alright i am going to say it , 
  we know Jr has some fans out there , who i will not name , that thinks he is the greatest and should start winning races anyday now . These same fans are going to be bashing any driver that does good are does something they wish JR was doing . like winning races and smashing guitars.
  Kyle said last year he was going to smash that guitar, he didnt win last year and has had a hole year to think about smashing it this year . He told everyone he was going to do it ! yes everyone. He was even on his scanner during the race talking about doing it and they were playing it on the air , He also said he had ordered 2 more of the same guitars for his trophy case and one to give to his crew chief.now if Sam Bass was so mad and upset and worried and has missed sleep over Kyle smashing one WHY WOULD HE BE MAKING 2 MORE FOR HIM ?

some may not like it but Kyle is the future of Nascar, get use to seeing him do things his way . Band wagon and not you better jump on if you want to see Nascar make it threw the next few years . If they keep pushing fans away with drivers like Jr and boaring races they can close up shop and go home . If they want there fans back they need Kyle !


----------



## nickel back (Jun 9, 2009)

tony2001577 said:


> Alright i am going to say it ,
> we know Jr has some fans out there , who i will not name , that thinks he is the greatest and should start winning races anyday now . These same fans are going to be bashing any driver that does good are does something they wish JR was doing . like winning races and smashing guitars.
> Kyle said last year he was going to smash that guitar, he didnt win last year and has had a hole year to think about smashing it this year . He told everyone he was going to do it ! yes everyone. He was even on his scanner during the race talking about doing it and they were playing it on the air , He also said he had ordered 2 more of the same guitars for his trophy case and one to give to his crew chief.now if Sam Bass was so mad and upset and worried and has missed sleep over Kyle smashing one WHY WOULD HE BE MAKING 2 MORE FOR HIM ?
> 
> some may not like it but Kyle is the future of Nascar, get use to seeing him do things his way . Band wagon and not you better jump on if you want to see Nascar make it threw the next few years . If they keep pushing fans away with drivers like Jr and boaring races they can close up shop and go home . If they want there fans back they need Kyle !




wrong,if Kyle was to stop racing today NASCAR would keep right on with out him.


----------



## tony2001577 (Jun 9, 2009)

nickel back said:


> wrong,if Kyle was to stop racing today NASCAR would keep right on with out him.



And they would keep on losing fans every week , look in the stands next week . empty seat everywhere ...............


----------



## marknga (Jun 9, 2009)

tony2001577 said:


> And they would keep on losing fans every week , look in the stands next week . empty seat everywhere ...............



No fault on Pile's.

Maybe a combination of those who reside in Daytona Beach and in the White House. But I can assure you that whether or not Pile is behind the wheel will have no effect on the sport.


----------



## Craig Knight (Jun 9, 2009)

tony2001577 said:


> And they would keep on losing fans every week , look in the stands next week . empty seat everywhere ...............



yeah right he is the reason people show up,they keep losing fans mainly due to their own stupid new rules every race and turning away from the original fan base , the southern fans that built it into what is was at one time. Have you ever heard the amount of booing that goes on when he wins or the amount of cheering that happens when something happens to him for the worst on track? As far as Jr goes I am a fan but I really dont think anyone has anything to worry about as far as him winning a race, personally I think he has pretty much lost his desire to do that


----------



## nickel back (Jun 9, 2009)

tony2001577 said:


> And they would keep on losing fans every week , look in the stands next week . empty seat everywhere ...............




NASCAR is losing fans I agree with you on that.


----------



## tony2001577 (Jun 10, 2009)

Craig Knight said:


> yeah right he is the reason people show up,they keep losing fans mainly due to their own stupid new rules every race and turning away from the original fan base , the southern fans that built it into what is was at one time. Have you ever heard the amount of booing that goes on when he wins or the amount of cheering that happens when something happens to him for the worst on track?




you are dead on there !!!! if they dont use kyle to help they need someone like him.Yes sir the souther fans made nascar what it is !!!! they came to the track to see drivers win no matter what it took ! dale sr made his name crashing anyone who got in his way , and he got his fair share of boo's  , even in his last years there were just as many boo's as cheers . They need drivers like that again !
i cant stand to watch a race were everyone just gets in line and drives around then get out of there car and says, we will try again next week ....................bla bla ..... if you dont come to win every race stay home ! 
  As far as the rules go , i agree again. They need to keep the drivers and fan safe though. The COT has help with that. I for one hate the new double file restart! but it will play into the more agressive drives hand.Nascar can have what ever stupid rules they want as long as there are drivers on the track that want to win and get out there and go for it with everything they got .


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm not a Jr fan and I still think Kyle is a PUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ryano (Jun 10, 2009)

letsemwalk said:


> one more question for you and please be honest.
> 
> if some how dale jr. could find his way to VL and did the same with the guitar, what would be your thoughts if he did it. remember be honest. would you be calling him a punk
> 
> ...



I dont care who does it.........Its disrespectful and classless.

Your bringing up "what if Dale Jr" crap is lame as Kyle smashing the guitar. 

I dont have to worry about that scenario because it will NEVER be played out...Say what you want about what a loser Jr is but there is no way you can sit there and say he doesnt have more respect for the sport than that......You are trying to compare apples to oranges here.

Thats as honest as I know how to be.


----------



## ryano (Jun 10, 2009)

tony2001577 said:


> Alright i am going to say it ,
> we know Jr has some fans out there , who i will not name , that thinks he is the greatest and should start winning races anyday now . These same fans are going to be bashing any driver that does good are does something they wish JR was doing .  !




Go ahead and start naming any Jr fan here that thinks Jr is the greatest and will start winning any day now.  

I dont like Kyle because he is a classless punk.......I have never failed to give him credit where credit is due around here though    Please show me some proof where I have. All my posts are still here going back to 2004.

The ONLY respect i have for him whatsoever is the fact that he drive the truck series for Billy Ballew who is a close family friend, for free in order to keep that team going.

Lot of drivers out there doing well now that you dont see me or anyone else here dogging on because we wish Jr was doing that well 

Sorry sir, you are dead WRONG again.

Next


----------



## ryano (Jun 10, 2009)

Rays123 said:


> maybe u should go read forum rules mister. theres to be no name calling



I read the rules Mister..........It says personal attacks will NOT be tolerated and will be dealt with accordingly.

If I had called you a fool then thats a personal attack.

saying "bunch of fools" isnt.

Im sure if a mod had a problem with anything I have said I would have already been  for it.

Next


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jun 10, 2009)

tony2001577 said:


> And they would keep on losing fans every week , look in the stands next week . empty seat everywhere ...............



That has nothing to do with Kyle Busch.

Lets see NA$CAR is in decline because:
1.  Poor racing product.....lets face it, it ain't what it used to be.  I have close to 100 old races that have been recorded from VHS to DVD that go back to the late 70's.  Most of them are Earnhardt Sr. victories.  I have to go back and watch some of these from time to time to remind myself how good the racing was back when I was a kid and really up until about 8 years ago or so.   
2.  They have lost touch with the original fan base by taking away races from traditional tracks and making unnecessary changes like "The Chase."
3.  Ticket prices.
4.  Drivers that are corporate drones with most having absolutely no personality.
5.  Weak economy.
6.  Brian France
7.  Brian France
8.  Brian France
9.  Brian France
And finally the last reason is
10. Brian France


----------



## Derek Edge (Jun 10, 2009)

It never seases to amaze me at how some of you cry foul on the silliest of things.  Like stated before, rockers have been smashing Les Paul's for years, what's the problem?  I like him and I liked the guitar smashing and I saw no disrespect at all, actually, I thought it was pretty awesome.  So go ahead and add me to the list of "senseless punks", so be it.


----------



## ryano (Jun 10, 2009)

Derek Edge said:


> Like stated before, rockers have been smashing Les Paul's for years, what's the problem?



Last time I checked, this wasnt a rock concert and Kyle Busch isnt a drug crazed rockstar on a rage smashing guitars.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jun 10, 2009)

So he smashed it.  I didn't like it, but so what.  What about the first burnout?  I think that is crazy.  All they are doing is tearing up equipment.


----------



## tony2001577 (Jun 10, 2009)

ryano said:


> Go ahead and start naming any Jr fan here that thinks Jr is the greatest and will start winning any day now.
> 
> I dont like Kyle because he is a classless punk.......I have never failed to give him credit where credit is due around here though    Please show me some proof where I have. All my posts are still here going back to 2004.
> 
> ...



Guess you can name yourself ?????
Never failed to give him credit were credit is due ????
WELL DUH READ THIS THREAD , Kyle won a race and won a guitar for winning that race . Now how many rock stars have smashed there guitars ???? go ahead say Kyle is no rack star again.........How many race tracks give away guitars ? only one ! Kyle did what people with guitars do , he smashed it .....get over it . Give the kid some credit for winning the race and giving his crew a trophy they can take home with them .


----------



## tony2001577 (Jun 10, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> That has nothing to do with Kyle Busch.
> 
> Lets see NA$CAR is in decline because:
> 1.  Poor racing product.....lets face it, it ain't what it used to be.  I have close to 100 old races that have been recorded from VHS to DVD that go back to the late 70's.  Most of them are Earnhardt Sr. victories.  I have to go back and watch some of these from time to time to remind myself how good the racing was back when I was a kid and really up until about 8 years ago or so.
> ...



Dude go back and read what i wrote in post #91 .....


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jun 10, 2009)

ryano said:


> Last time I checked, this wasnt a rock concert and Kyle Busch isnt a drug crazed rockstar on a rage smashing guitars.



Yep!

Those trophies mean something!  Think about the hundreds if not thousands of drivers that have competed in NASCAR over the last 60 years that never got a chance to hoist that trophy up in the air in a moment of sweet victory.  Bashing that CUSTOM made trophy is a slap in the face to all of those unsung drivers that never made it to victory lane.  It is classless and that is the kind of crap I would expect from some thug in the NBA.

I'm reminded of a quote that I'll paraphrase that Sr. told Jr. after his first career victory....."Enjoy this one because you are not guaranteed another one."  Now think about that quote for a moment.  That was coming from a 7 time cup champ with 76 career victories.  Although Sr. had made it to victory lane countless times, he still understood how difficult it is to actually win a race.  I have no problem with celebrating a victory but always do it with class.......and act like a winner that has been there before.

To all you fools that think he is a "hardcore" Dale Sr...........
That 3 car would have put Pyle in his place real quick.  Either on the track or off it.  Just ask Pyle's older brother about what Sr. thought of him.  Anybody remember that during 2001 Daytona 500 Sr. got ticked off at Kurt and was giving him the one fingered salute out of his window?  Sad to think about that race but I do get tickled about that when I think back on that.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Jun 10, 2009)

Man he wears that black hat well.
 Personally I love it. Rock stars smash guitars everyday. When a driver does it it stirs up emotion and causes loads of publicity.I think Nascar  oughta cut him another check and Gibson oughta give him a sponsorship.
BHJ


----------



## tcward (Jun 10, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Yep!
> 
> Those trophies mean something!  Think about the hundreds if not thousands of drivers that have competed in NASCAR over the last 60 years that never got a chance to hoist that trophy up in the air in a moment of sweet victory.  Bashing that CUSTOM made trophy is a slap in the face to all of those unsung drivers that never made it to victory lane.  It is classless and that is the kind of crap I would expect from some thug in the NBA.
> 
> ...



One finger salute? I thought the Earnhardts' were all about CLASS!


----------



## Mako22 (Jun 10, 2009)

Only a redneck would drive 500 miles in a circle to get out of his car in the same place he started.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jun 10, 2009)

tcward said:


> One finger salute? I thought the Earnhardts' were all about CLASS!



How long have you been watching NASCAR? One fingered salutes, the chrome horn, and fighting in the garage are all accepted parts of the sport.  Pooping in the trophy once you won it isn't.

Agressiveness on the track is one thing......acting a like a no class thug in victory lane is another.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jun 10, 2009)

He's still a PUNK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kyhunter (Jun 10, 2009)

I think the bigger picture is the sport.  One of the the best things about Nascar is you don't hear negative press about the drivers unlike Basketball, Football, and Baseball where there is an endless report of drugs, prostitution, and gang shootings.  I'm not calling KB a gang banger but he is a punk that will bring negative press to a untainted sport as far as sportsmanship goes.  As far as his driving goes he is good if not great, only because he's too stupid to realize he can die in that car.


----------



## tcward (Jun 10, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> How long have you been watching NASCAR? One fingered salutes, the chrome horn, and fighting in the garage are all excepted parts of the sport.  Pooping in the trophy once you won it isn't.
> 
> Agressiveness on the track is one thing......acting a like a no class thug in victory lane is another.



Been watching longer than you've been alive. Guess we have different views of what CLASS is as pertaining to WHOM!?


----------



## Greene728 (Jun 10, 2009)

For those of you who keep saying that rock stars have been smashing guitars for years and you dont see a problem with it I will try and put it into perspective for you. 
First... Kyle is NOT a ROCKSTAR!!! This was a race not a concert he performed in. With musicians its their instument not a trophy. He should have ran his car into the wall after the race cause thats his instument, plus that would have been more entertaining!
Second... Have yall ever seen a musician ( Rockstar ) or band take the awards they were presented such as a Grammy, CMA award etc. and smash it after they won it??? NO NO and NO!!!! Reason being its supposed to mean something and comes with a sense of achievement, recognition, pride and RESPECT for a job well done. Not to mention a certain amount of respect for their competitors or colleagues both past and present who also spent alot of time and money trying to achieve it! And some never will.

KYLE BUSCH IS NOT A ROCKSTAR PEOPLE AND THIS WAS A COVETED TROPHY AND NOT A MEANINGLESS PIECE OF EQUIPMENT THAT HE OWNED AND PAID FOR!!! 

It was created to mean and symbolize something and many people put alot of time, money and passion into it ( Sam Bass, Nashville Speedway) and he destroyed it. 

END OF STORY!!!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jun 11, 2009)

Plus musicians are usually sponsored by the brand of instrument they decide to smash......Let's suppose Eddie Van Halen decides to smash a Fender guitar.  He calls Fender who by the way pays him boo koo $$$$$$ to use their equipment and BOOM, a new Fender magically shows up for him to do as he pleases with.  But I bet old crazy Eddie has enough sense not smash up a one of a kind piece of art.

I agree with the above poster if Kyle wanted to mess something up he should have blown the engine during the burnout.....that my friends is the NASCAR equalivilent of smashing a guitar.


----------



## waterdogs (Jun 11, 2009)

He should be able to what ever he wants to do with the trophy. It was all in fun and no harm done. Everyone BLOWS things out of control if Kyle Busch does something, But let Sorry Dale Jr. do something like that and not much is said. ... O never mind. Jr. can't win in Nationwide or Cup, so he would not have the chance to do so. Like Kyle or not he can drive. Don't hate the driver, hate the game.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jun 11, 2009)

waterdogs said:


> Don't hate the driver, hate the game.



Spoken just like somebody that enjoys the thug nation fashion show also known as the NBA.


----------



## nickel back (Jun 11, 2009)

kyhunter said:


> I think the bigger picture is the sport.  One of the the best things about Nascar is you don't hear negative press about the drivers unlike Basketball, Football, and Baseball where there is an endless report of drugs, prostitution, and gang shootings.  I'm not calling KB a gang banger but he is a punk that will bring negative press to a untainted sport as far as sportsmanship goes.  As far as his driving goes he is good if not great, only because he's too stupid to realize he can die in that car.




x2 I agree


----------



## Rays123 (Jun 11, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Spoken just like somebody that enjoys the thug nation fashion show also known as the NBA.



what is it with u hating the so called "thug" sport the NBA and what does that have to do with kyle bush? 2 totally different sports.......

the part all of the kyle bush haters keep leaving out is that he bought 2 more one for his crew chief and one for the trophy case. i think him smashing it and sharing with his team was great. that shows class whether you think it does or not. thats a true team player who respects his team

Bottom line of this whole thread, some people hate kyle bush and are going to bash on him even if he solved cancer end of story.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jun 11, 2009)

Rays123 said:


> what is it with u hating the so called "thug" sport the NBA and what does that have to do with kyle bush? 2 totally different sports.......
> 
> the part all of the kyle bush haters keep leaving out is that he bought 2 more one for his crew chief and one for the trophy case. i think him smashing it and sharing with his team was great. that shows class whether you think it does or not. thats a true team player who respects his team
> 
> Bottom line of this whole thread, some people hate kyle bush and are going to bash on him even if he solved cancer end of story.



Show us the proof that he bought 2 more then .........

Kyle Bush is still A PUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

There is no way you can use RESPECT and Kyle Bush in the same thead , it just ain't right


----------



## skeeter24 (Jun 11, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Show us the proof that he bought 2 more then .........



Bass said Busch told him he would order two more guitars from Gibson to be painted like the one that got smashed, and the artist said he understood the “rock-star thing” Busch was trying to accomplish.

http://autoracingsport.com/nascar/artist-sam-bass-‘heartbroken’-over-kyle-busch’s-guitar-smash/

I still don't really see what the big deal was.  I personally thought it was a little classless, but it is his to do with as he wishes.  I also think that giving a guitar as a trophy is silly.  That would really not mean a whole lot to me anyway.  I would much rather have a "real" trophy.  Same thing with Martinsville.  I might like to have one clock, but more than 1 would be too much.  I do think that the Miles the Monster trophy at Dover is kinda cool though.


----------



## skeeter24 (Jun 11, 2009)

kyhunter said:


> One of the the best things about Nascar is you don't hear negative press about the drivers unlike Basketball, Football, and Baseball where there is an endless report of drugs, prostitution, and gang shootings.



Where do you live under a rock?  You don't think that the Jeremy Mayfield story has cast a negative light on the sport?  And what about Aaron Fike, Kevin Grubb, Shane Hmiel,?


----------



## Greene728 (Jun 11, 2009)

waterdogs said:


> He should be able to what ever he wants to do with the trophy. It was all in fun and no harm done. Everyone BLOWS things out of control if Kyle Busch does something, But let Sorry Dale Jr. do something like that and not much is said. ... O never mind. Jr. can't win in Nationwide or Cup, so he would not have the chance to do so. Like Kyle or not he can drive. Don't hate the driver, hate the game.



Dont hate the driver, hate the game??? 
And what does any of this have to do with Jr or any other driver for that matter? What you obviously fail to understand is that Jr would have never done anything like that because his Dad taught him what respect is. But had he or any other driver done that it would still be disrespectful and classless. Also if you will look back you will see no one has failed to give Kyle credit for his talent. And as far as Jr not being able to win a Cup or Nationwide race, I guess the 2 Nationwide Championships and 18 career wins in Cup were given to him huh. He is definately not doing well right now thats for sure, but in all his previous wins has he ever smashed anyting or blatently disrespected any of his competitors or sponsors in Victory Lane? And just for the record. Kyle is more talented than Jr and he will probably win more races in his career but it doesnt change the fact that he is a tool that lacks respect and doesnt care for anyone or anything but himself. Atleast thats how he acts and portrays himself anyway. And until he does something to change that thats how most with any common sense will always see him which is at face value!


----------



## Greene728 (Jun 11, 2009)

skeeter24 said:


> Where do you live under a rock?  You don't think that the Jeremy Mayfield story has cast a negative light on the sport?  And what about Aaron Fike, Kevin Grubb, Shane Hmiel,?


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jun 11, 2009)

Rays123 said:


> what is it with u hating the so called "thug" sport the NBA and what does that have to do with kyle bush? 2 totally different sports.......



What he did was what I would expect from a NBA player not a NASCAR driver.....so the comparisons are NOT off base.


----------



## Rays123 (Jun 11, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> What he did was what I would expect from a NBA player not a NASCAR driver.....so the comparisons are NOT off base.



thats quite the biased comment when most NBA players are great people who do great things for this world. given that there are some who are not great people but every sport has these types so its wrong of you to stereotype someone bc of the sport they play. id almost be willing to bet u make these "thug" assumptions based on there skin color


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jun 11, 2009)

Rays123 said:


> thats quite the biased comment when most NBA players are great people who do great things for this world. given that there are some who are not great people but every sport has these types so its wrong of you to stereotype someone bc of the sport they play. id almost be willing to bet u make these "thug" assumptions based on there skin color



Here is a golden oldie for you.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AwQOajEh3uU&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AwQOajEh3uU&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## ryano (Jun 11, 2009)

skeeter24 said:


> I still don't really see what the big deal was.  I personally thought it was a little classless, but it is his to do with as he wishes.  I also think that giving a guitar as a trophy is silly.  That would really not mean a whole lot to me anyway.  I would much rather have a "real" trophy.  Same thing with Martinsville.  I might like to have one clock, but more than 1 would be too much.  I do think that the Miles the Monster trophy at Dover is kinda cool though.



So because it "wouldnt mean a whole lot to me anyway" to YOU means it should be that way for everyone else? 

Its Nashville, Music City USA, home of country music. The trophy is just as much REAL to those drivers as the grandfather clock at Martinsville is. And this isnt just some off the wall guitar either. Its a custom one off hand painted Les Paul Custom that Sam Bass values at 25-30 grand.

Kyle mentioned buying two more. The jury is still out as to whether or not Sam Bass obliges.......if Im Sam Im telling Kyle to go pound sand.

Unbelievable that you are a fan of probably one of the classiest drivers in Nascar and you are writing this off as "not that big a deal".   He might as well have just spit in Sam Bass, Gibson and Nashville Speedways' faces.


----------



## skeeter24 (Jun 11, 2009)

ryano said:


> So because it "wouldnt mean a whole lot to me anyway" to YOU means it should be that way for everyone else?
> 
> Its Nashville, Music City USA, home of country music. The trophy is just as much REAL to those drivers as the grandfather clock at Martinsville is. And this isnt just some off the wall guitar either. Its a custom one off hand painted Les Paul Custom that Sam Bass values at 25-30 grand.
> 
> ...



I said that it wouldn't mean that much to me because some on here made a big deal about it being a custom designed Gibson.  I was just pointing out that guitars no matter how elite that they may be are not that important to some people including me.

I already said that I thought that it was in poor taste and classless to me, but again not worth me getting that upset about or hating Kyle forever based on this one action.  I would feel the same way if he took the Daytona trophy and tossed it in Lake Loyd.

A lot of fans, me included, have complained over the past few years that drivers have become too corporate and do not do or say anything outside the box.  Looks like when someone comes along that actually does, some really take offense to it.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jun 11, 2009)

skeeter24 said:


> I said that it wouldn't mean that much to me because some on here made a big deal about it being a custom designed Gibson.  I was just pointing out that guitars no matter how elite that they may be are not that important to some people including me.
> 
> I already said that I thought that it was in poor taste and classless to me, but again not worth me getting that upset about or hating Kyle forever based on this one action.  I would feel the same way if he took the Daytona trophy and tossed it in Lake Loyd.
> 
> A lot of fans, me included, have complained over the past few years that drivers have become too corporate and do not do or say anything outside the box.  Looks like when someone comes along that actually does, some really take offense to it.



You call that outside the box 
That ain't normal, Bet ya 1 thing if he was my young un he'd have a size 10.5 stuck up his dilla hole 

Glad my driver only does backflips :::::::


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jun 11, 2009)

So no one has a comment about drivers tearing up equipment doing burnouts?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jun 11, 2009)

Dog Hunter said:


> So no one has a comment about drivers tearing up equipment doing burnouts?



multi-million dollar equipment at that!


----------



## nickel back (Jun 11, 2009)

its dead already.......get over it...


----------



## WSB (Jun 11, 2009)

nickel back said:


> its dead already.......get over it...



x2!

Good lord people...you would think some of ya'll paid Sam to paint that guitar.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jun 11, 2009)

Dog Hunter said:


> So no one has a comment about drivers tearing up equipment doing burnouts?



I made a reference to it in post #111.  I have no problem with that.  If the team owner doesn't care why should I?


----------



## Mako22 (Jun 11, 2009)

NASCAR is just a soap opera for rednecks and this thread proves it!


----------



## tcward (Jun 11, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> I made a reference to it in post #111.  I have no problem with that.  If the team owner doesn't care why should I?



GM teams in Nationwide better start caring. General Motors is cutting support to Nationwide and the truck series per Fox Sports.


----------



## Rays123 (Jun 11, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Here is a golden oldie for you.
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AwQOajEh3uU&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AwQOajEh3uU&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



this is typical of u mustangmatt, to find the bad in everything, this is just one instance in which something bad happened, hb you try and find some positive things from some of the NBA players bc theres plenty. but from what ive already seen of you you'll prob. just find more bad things


----------

